# Youth Hunting



## furtherdownstream

1234567890


----------



## Bad Bub

This debate has been dragged through the mud several times in the past....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman

Bad Bub said:


> This debate has been dragged through the mud several times in the past....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Of that I have no doubt. And we're going to begrudge kids 2 days when the regular season is what? About a month? As far as kids "spooking" turkey, remember they are not out there alone. If they are spooking turkey I would suggest that this points to the quality, or lack of quality, of their mentors. And as far as spooking ALL the turkey, I don't think such a thing is even possible.


----------



## Bad Bub

Its honestly sad to see the lack of participation during the youth seasons around me. They sure aren't spooking anything in my area, because most kids just have no interest.... if a youth season is what it takes to get kids in the woods, the keep them coming!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## partlyable

I agree I think youth hunting is a great time to get kids out while the woods is less crowded and learn with the direct supervision of an adult who is not also trying to tag an animal at the same time. I think the youth season is a great way to get them out there. If you know your area well and it had an average number of turkey you should have no problem finding one that has not been "spooked" or having the skill to kill one that has been spooked.


----------



## phishyone1

We need the youth to keep this thing we love alive.................... Hunting n guns.............. If we dont teach the youth, there will be nobody to defend our hunting n gun rights in the future............. Im all for the youth hunts


----------



## big spurs 111

Really!!!!! this guy must not have kids, or is just a bad sport because the kids are where it's at .i would take a youth out over me any day .and i do any chance i got .i have kill a few turkeys in my day, time to give back and pass on the hunting to other youth .


----------



## big spurs 111

buckeyebowman said:


> Of that I have no doubt. And we're going to begrudge kids 2 days when the regular season is what? About a month? As far as kids "spooking" turkey, remember they are not out there alone. If they are spooking turkey I would suggest that this points to the quality, or lack of quality, of their mentors. And as far as spooking ALL the turkey, I don't think such a thing is even possible.


ha ha ha yeah 3 years ago we sat in the same spot and kill 6 turkeys in the first 5 days and 3 of them being in the 2 days of youth season .. and they where all nice toms with 10 to 10 .5 in beards but one was a jake because my son shot the wrong turkey .


----------



## Snook

I don't believe it effects them all that much. It comes in pretty early and there are many of "henned" up tom's at that time. I've seen very few kids out in NE Ohio unfortunately. I have more enjoyment taking out the kids than hunting myself.


----------



## big spurs 111

Snook said:


> I don't believe it effects them all that much. It comes in pretty early and there are many of "henned" up tom's at that time. I've seen very few kids out in NE Ohio unfortunately. I have more enjoyment taking out the kids than hunting myself.


yeah kids are great in the outdoors ...


----------



## turkeyt

I would be more concerned with the "mentors" following the youth season rules. The kids pick up on good practices and bad practices.


----------



## beaver

We hold a youth turkey hunting event on our properties and take several groups of kids out all over our properties for the youth season and harvest several birds. I have never seen it have an effect on the regular season when I hunt the exact same areas. As a matter of fact I called in an absolute slammer for a buddy while sitting at the exact same tree that I pruned out during youth season and called in a double kill for two young boys.


----------



## D Man

ODNR won't let it be any earlier because they don't want gobblers coming out of the population before the majority of hens have been bread. No issues with it; the hippie mushroom hunters are more disturbing to a turkey hunt than youth season


----------

